# Paddles



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm thinking about a set of Paddles for my Brute. Has Anyone Tried is in the Sand? I get Great traction with my Mud Tires, But was Wondering is i went to Lighter, 2' Smaller Paddles it Would Run better? Will it Run Faster with Lighter/Smaller tires?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

In the sand a brute w/ paddles would be a beast.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I had 5-6 people tell me this weekend they have never seen a Brute Wheelie that that in the Sand, That was with Mud Tires.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

w/ paddles you could probable walk it as far as you wanted lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I know a guy in Kansas that ran paddles on his for a while for the sand. Said it was awesome. My new GRs will let me wheelie in sand...with a little english...


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Running Lighter{ Paddles are 35# each} plus going from 28" -26", how Will this Change my Top Speed? Clutching?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Far as I am aware, paddle tires are not designed for high speeds. Their lighter weight will allow you to get to your rev-limitor much faster though. As for clutching, your stage 3 might be fun in the sand but probably not necessary.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

PLEASE PLEASE put pics up of this .I bet it looks bad ***


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Far as I am aware, paddle tires are not designed for high speeds. Their lighter weight will allow you to get to your rev-limitor much faster though. As for clutching, your stage 3 might be fun in the sand but probably not necessary.


 
I run 125 MPH on my Drag Bike with paddles, So I'm Sure they can Hold up on A Brute going Maybe 70


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

redrumredrum89 said:


> PLEASE PLEASE put pics up of this .I bet it looks bad ***


Just ordered a SAet of Scat Trak Extrume 26x12x12 12 Paddle on Douglas Red label Wheels


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I run aerosport 27" tall paddles on a rincon during the summer (creek riding) an it is a beast!! Been threating them boys with sport bikes that I could throw um on the brute.


----------



## 450foreman (Oct 24, 2011)

Where did you find 27 in paddles at I have been lookin for a set for my brute I've heard some one makes a 29 but can't find em


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

They were on rims when I scored um, I been look at putting the ITP dune stares on it.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

sloboy said:


> They were on rims when I scored um, I been look at putting the ITP dune stares on it.


 
I had Thought about the Dune Stars Also, But Think the Extremes will work Better for me


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

some one should try the black momba moddified 32.5 paddel tires that were on here awhile back.. with a good clutch and some good axels on a brute would be awsome!!!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

muddaholic 09 said:


> some one should try the black momba moddified 32.5 paddel tires that were on here awhile back.. with a good clutch and some good axels on a brute would be awsome!!!


 
I think they would be TOO heavy to Really have Fun


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

may b a lil too heavy?, but when all that rubber cut off which would prob b like 10 lbs per tire. u could always drop down to some 30's cut like that and with the big bore kits. man.!! my hart is pounding now just thinking about.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

paddles are good for skimming ponds


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

muddaholic 09 said:


> may b a lil too heavy?, but when all that rubber cut off which would prob b like 10 lbs per tire. u could always drop down to some 30's cut like that and with the big bore kits. man.!! my hart is pounding now just thinking about.


 
Momba are like 66#, cut 10# off Leaves you 56#. My Paddles are 12#, all 4 of my Paddles are LESS then 1 momba. That would make a BIG Difference in How Fast it Will Rev up.


----------

